# J. C Higgins



## bugwagon (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm looking for the headlight on a J. C Higgins Bicycle.  Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## bugwagon (Aug 2, 2012)

*J. C. Higgins*



bugwagon said:


> I'm looking for the headlight on a J. C Higgins Bicycle.  Anyone know where I can find one?View attachment 59856View attachment 59857




Can anyone help me identify what year this was made and any other info??  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## skydog (Aug 12, 2012)

check out the pics of my '62 sears (j.c. higgins) maybe it will help i.d. yours. http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e41/skydog653/sale%20bikes/ sorry but i can't seem to find the serial #. if i do, i'll post it


----------

